# Has anyone dealt with this firm?



## thegoldcoinguy (Apr 19, 2011)

I've recently been working with a representative from HGFS. They promote 99.9% gold bars in 1,6, and 10 ounce bars. The rep tells me that they use Johnson-Matthey for their refining. has anyone heard of this firm? any experience or advice regarding doing business with them? Their minimum order is 1000 ounces with a promise to purchase their refining equipment.

I'm just concerned that there is little info about HGFS in the industry. Can anyone please help? 

thanks,

Goldcoinguy


----------



## glondor (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't see any solid ground here.

Edit broken link


----------



## glondor (Apr 19, 2011)

Took a while to find the actual site and get links to open. This is from the "about us" page.


WE DO NOT SELL DORY, DUST OR NUGGETS!

HGFS Metals utilizes Perth Mint Procedures for all purchases, and we will not deviate. 

HGFS Metals and AmRO are refinery owners and opertators, we are not stock or certificate traders. We manufacture gold bars at triple nine or higher to our clientele. We are not offering any other precious metal sales or lower purity levels at this time. 

Unlike any other, we customize orders to meet our clients' requests, and as the direct refinery owners, we are capable of offering a premiere product at a discount due to controlled costs. Bars can be manufactured in 1, 6, 100 or 400oz bars. Other requests can be met, but buyer may be responsible for ordering of desired mold. 

HOW WE OPERATE:

HGFS and AmRO have numerous JV relationships with mine owners all over the country. We enter into these relationships by providing costly equipment, patented technology and refining for each of these mine sites. In exchange, HGFS is granted control of all mineral rights, and this is how we offer gold to our clientele. Due to the fact we control every aspect of a mining and refinery operation, we can manage costs, and this is what makes us different from platform traders. Our costs savings leads to a discount that is passed onto our customers. We can offer discounts, because frankly your discount is, "in the dirt."

When a new account is opened, a custom-built portable refining unit is placed on one of our many mine sites to meet your production request. You are entitled to any or all of the material being produced by that machine. A typical unit will produce approximately 3,000 - 5,000 oz a month. HGFS absorbs the cost of one machine per account, so higher quantity requests will need to purchase or lease additional machines to meet higher demand.

OPENING A NEW ACCOUNT:

Yes, we do require a 'deposit' to open up an account, albeit this fee is not actually a deposit. Your initial fee is passed onto the mine owner for ore, and HGFS conducts all refining on site to complete your order. There is a significant cost associated with the overhead for ore, machinery, chemicals and labor, so these funds are immediately utilized to begin production. Your initial fee is credited in full towards your first shipment, and any additional orders after your first shipment will be pay upon delivery.

When opening a new account, it is important to undertand that we are NOT Brokers, and we are not traders - we are a refinery. There is lead time involved in placing equipment on a mine site, processing, refining and hallmarking to meet your request. Typical delivery time for your first shipment will range from 30-90 days, depending on current demand at the time your order is placed and the quantity you are requesting. We are often asked if we ever have gold available for immediate shipping, and that answer is no. If you are demanding immediate shipping - we are not the right fit for you. The majority of our clients place very large orders and are on perpetual contracts, meaning all current product is pre-sold and accounted for. However, once your first shipment has been made and your account has been established, shipments will then be available every three days. 

Prior to placing your order, you may request an Assay report. All of our product is certified by McClelland Laboratories, testing is conducted by Chem Ex, hallmarking is done by Johnson Matthey and all Chain of Custody records are meticulous. Once hallmarked, all of our product meets GLD and LBMA standards. You may deposit at your discretion.

HALLMARKING:

UPDATE: As of recent, Johnson Matthey will no longer hallmark bars under 1 kilo. JM will only be used for larger orders, and a list of other preferred providers are available for hallmarking smaller orders. Due to the fact we are a refinery, you have the luxury of accepting product unhallmarked, or if you have an account at another refinery, we will ship to your preference.


----------



## dtectr (Apr 19, 2011)

RUN LIKE THE WIND !!! (Yes - ALL CAPS intentional).


----------



## qst42know (Apr 20, 2011)

> will need to purchase or lease additional machines to meet higher demand.


Start sending money and we'll start digging? 




> but buyer may be responsible for ordering of desired mold.


Pay for a mold and we'll pour you a bar?




> There is a significant cost associated with the overhead for ore, machinery, chemicals and labor, so these funds are immediately utilized to begin production.


Pay for some gas the mines kinda far? 


Keep sending more money we'll let you know when we're done. :shock:


I have a better idea send *me* some money I'll go check em out for you. :lol:


----------



## glondor (Apr 20, 2011)

Why not just buy from Johnson Matthey.


----------

